# Darko National Team performance



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Not much info easily available for these early games, please add anything you know. Hopefully in the actual competition, there will be more to discuss.

Preparation Games:
Serbia 86 - Italy 59 : Leading Scorer, 7/8, 1/1, 17 pts
Serbia 86 - Turkey 83 : 9 pts
Serbia 79 - Greece 75 : Leading scorer: 17 pts, 11 reb, 4 blks


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Darko NT performance*

I know in one game he scored 17 points and had 6 blocks only playing three quarters because it was a blowout.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Darko NT performance*

This is a dumb question but what is "NT" ?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Darko NT performance*



JNice said:


> This is a dumb question but what is "NT" ?


National Team. I think.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Darko NT performance*



Lachlanwood32 said:


> National Team. I think.



Ah, that makes sense. Good call.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Not bad. I expect a lot from Darko this year.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I like to see Darko actually getting some good experience playing internationally. Before it used to always seemed like he was picked just because the decision would have been bashed not to pick him. He showed his progress in the last few months of the season and after this summer, and hopefully a good preseason, I expect big things from him.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

Darko was leading scorer for NT against china and spain...he and igor rakocevic will be centerpieces of serbian team.i expect great numbers from him in WC.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

In serbias last game in europe against macedonia miličić scored 23 points and had 10 rebounds. macedonia was leading until miličić came into the game and together with rakočević made difference.

Breakout year for Dwight and Darko :cheers:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn we should have extended him this summer.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> Damn we should have extended him this summer.


Considering we traded away our #1 draft pick in the 07' draft to get Darko, WE BETTER RE-SIGN HIM THIS SUMMER!!


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

ralaw said:


> Considering we traded away our #1 draft pick in the 07' draft to get Darko, WE BETTER RE-SIGN HIM THIS SUMMER!!


#1 Pick? The pick was top 5 protected.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

MusaSK said:


> #1 Pick? The pick was top 5 protected.


That's what I meant (ie. #1 pick = first round pick). I highly doubt we'll have a top 5 pick in the 07' draft.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Orlando NEEDS a pick in this draft, they need a Thaddeus Young! An athletic wing to play with either Hedo or JJ, unless they can get one in Free Agency.

Grant Hill's contract could possibly bring in a high level swingman..


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

different_13 said:


> Orlando NEEDS a pick in this draft, they need a Thaddeus Young! An athletic wing to play with either Hedo or JJ, unless they can get one in Free Agency.
> 
> Grant Hill's contract could possibly bring in a high level swingman..


Young is a great prospect, but realistically the only way we could hope to get him is through a trade or if he stays at Georgia Tech for 2 seasons, as he won't be available in this years draft past the top 8.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yup.

But like I said - Hill's contract is expiring, isn't it?
Must be worth something...

I'd say trade it to Charlotte for their 1st, but they wouldn't, the GM there's pretty smart about what he's doing.
Unless they intend to make major FA signings in the coming season, in which case they might do that. But otherwise, no..

Still, future's bright for Orlando. Set in the frontcourt, good pg, just need some decent wings.

Julian Wright could fall to 10 or so, good slashing wing, good size, athletic, can play D.
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/julianwright.html 

Marcus Williams could also be a good fit.
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/marcuswilliamsaz.html 

Thing is, i'm sure I've done this before in the Orlando forum, so excuse me for not repeating myself.


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

Serbia 83 - Argentina 64
Darko: 17 pts, 9 reb


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

Darko played like crap against nigeria...i was so pissed off i broke several glasses...he better raise his performance or this team will be out of WC very soon.other players are very average :curse:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Darko is a beast so far in WC::... I now I will be criticised, but to me Darko is a better basketball player than Dwight.. Howard is more suited for Nba game and is very strong..but technically DArko is way better..and in Wc this is getting clear..Dwight is a monster phisically, but has to improve a lot.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

MagnusPinus said:


> Darko is a beast so far in WC::... I now I will be criticised, but to me Darko is a better basketball player than Dwight.. Howard is more suited for Nba game and is very strong..but technically DArko is way better..and in Wc this is getting clear..Dwight is a monster phisically, but has to improve a lot.


I agree, Darko has better basketball skills, but his biggest issue is the mental side of the game. Darko seems sensitive and sometimes this causes him to play tentatively. Dwight has all of the physical tools, but still is very raw skill wise.


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

In preliminary round:
5 GP: 31.2 mpg, 15.8 ppg 8.2 rpg, 1.6 apg, 2.8 bpg


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MagnusPinus said:


> Darko is a beast so far in WC::... I now I will be criticised, but to me Darko is a better basketball player than Dwight.. Howard is more suited for Nba game and is very strong..but technically DArko is way better..and in Wc this is getting clear..Dwight is a monster phisically, but has to improve a lot.



I would say Darko is definitely more skilled all-around than Dwight but that doesn't make him a better basketball player. Most of the NBA is more skilled than Shaq but he has dominated the league for years. Few players have the combination of size, strength, and athleticism of the 21 yr old Howard.

Darko was outstanding against Venezuela btw. I watched the game after recording. He really dominated the game along with Rakocevic. I believe his official final line was 20 pts, 11 rebs, 6 blocks, and 4 assists. But the NBATV guys, and myself, counted 8 blocks. And he didn't play all of the 4th I believe.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

Darko was terrific for serbian team on this WC,only game against nigeria that day he was lost on the court and couldn't get his strike.he has bulk up,he has very developed shot from outside and he certainly isn't raw from inside...he dominated oberto and stoped ginobili and scola in attack.he just need to transform those skills to nba game and improve mentally...he's very emotinal,like every young player.

Dwight and Darko...monster :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

donkihot said:


> Darko was terrific for serbian team on this WC,only game against nigeria that day he was lost on the court and couldn't get his strike.he has bulk up,he has very developed shot from outside and he certainly isn't raw from inside...he dominated oberto and stoped ginobili and scola in attack.he just need to transform those skills to nba game and improve mentally...he's very emotinal,like every young player.
> 
> Dwight and Darko...monster :banana: :banana: :banana:


 pretty sweet to be a Magic fan right now


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

SCG vs. Spain, WC

Darko vs. Pau, elimination

Pau: 19, 15, 3 blocks

Darko: 18, 15, 3 blocks (I think, this is from memory)

not a close game, however, and Darko had no help. Still, what team has an international stud and a beast like Dwight Howard on the same team? You guys will have a good year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> I would say Darko is definitely more skilled all-around than Dwight but that doesn't make him a better basketball player. Most of the NBA is more skilled than Shaq but he has dominated the league for years. Few players have the combination of size, strength, and athleticism of the 21 yr old Howard.
> 
> Darko was outstanding against Venezuela btw. I watched the game after recording. He really dominated the game along with Rakocevic. I believe his official final line was 20 pts, 11 rebs, 6 blocks, and 4 assists. But the NBATV guys, and myself, counted 8 blocks. And he didn't play all of the 4th I believe.


good read there. the differance is the nba vs international play. if you chose between the two based on international play darko would be your pick hands down and vice versa. having said that i think dwight needs to expand his game a little and i think he will.


----------

